# PIRATE101



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

Who likes this game? im really getting the hankerin' to play again... the only thing is i dont have my dang membership

for those of you wondering about the game...

Link to Wiki: http://www.pirate101central.com/wiki/Portal:Basic_Game_Information
Link to Official Site: https://www.pirate101.com/

Pirate101 is like a chess/Fire Emblem Birthright kinda deal where you gotta place your companions, and your pirate (yourself) there are 5 classes, (Which you get to choose yourself, unlike Wizard101)




Buccaneer



Musketeer



Privateer



Swashbuckler
and...



WITCHDOCTOR!


All logos belong to Kingsisle Entertainment


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 13, 2016)

THIS NEEDS TO BE BUMPED! I JUST GOT BACK INTO PIRATE101!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT SO MUCH! <3 i will post a picture of my pirate tonight, her name is Loyal Rachel Jenkins


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 13, 2016)

I've never played it before, although I was wondering if I should try it. I've played Wizard 101 a very long time ago, when I was much younger, but I would always get stuck. Is Pirate 101 the same as Wizard 101?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 14, 2016)

I love that game! I have a max musketeer (65) and have a privateer in the 50's. It's so much fun, yet it can frustrate me so much. xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 14, 2016)

Honeybun26 said:


> I've never played it before, although I was wondering if I should try it. I've played Wizard 101 a very long time ago, when I was much younger, but I would always get stuck. Is Pirate 101 the same as Wizard 101?



I sent you a PM about it


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

Probably some crap Wizard101 clone that's turn-based too. Ew. 


(come at me with your level 65 buccaneer named loyal rachael jenkins sucker)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 15, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Probably some crap Wizard101 clone that's turn-based too. Ew.
> 
> 
> (come at me with your level 65 buccaneer named loyal rachael jenkins sucker)



it is made by the same company -_- it isnt really a "clone" of wizard101 they are different in many different ways

For 1. you can have companions fight for you
2. It is like chess/Fire Emblem Birthright and you have to place your companions and yourself and attack in a way that is both stategic, safe and will keep your team alive. If you dont succeed in saving your companions in battle they will die and go on "bedrest" which means you cant use them for a certain number of time (Unless you go heal them)
3. you dont pick a "spell card" like you do in wizard101


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 15, 2016)

yeah, the combat system is MUCH more complicated than wizard101, in a good way.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> it is made by the same company -_- it isnt really a "clone" of wizard101 they are different in many different ways
> 
> For 1. you can have companions fight for you
> 2. It is like chess/Fire Emblem Birthright and you have to place your companions and yourself and attack in a way that is both stategic, safe and will keep your team alive. If you dont succeed in saving your companions in battle they will die and go on "bedrest" which means you cant use them for a certain number of time (Unless you go heal them)
> 3. you dont pick a "spell card" like you do in wizard101



I... I really don't care. I know, by the way, I was just... joking. pls

pls don't kill me with your level 65 buccaneer


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 15, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> I... I really don't care. I know, by the way, I was just... joking. pls
> 
> pls don't kill me with your level 65 buccaneer



i will spare your life now knowing that you're joking


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i will spare your life now knowing that you're joking



NO

ON MY HONOUR

DUEL ME IN WIZARD101 THE TRUE FATHER OF THIS GAME

TO THE DEATH


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 15, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> NO
> 
> ON MY HONOUR
> 
> ...



depends on what level you are, i am level 77 ice


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> depends on what level you are, i am level 77 ice



i'm level 1 necromancer death


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 15, 2016)

i am level 1000 storm wizardd i will spam wild bolts and insane bolts until u die!


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> i am level 1000 storm wizardd i will spam wild bolts and insane bolts until u die!



 but do u have the chaos card that does the 1hk0 attack bithc

reported


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 15, 2016)

Do what you want cause a Pirate is free, you are a pirate!
(anyone remember that old animation from years ago?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 16, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Do what you want cause a Pirate is free, you are a pirate!
> (anyone remember that old animation from years ago?)



That's a song from Lazy Town, not an animation... originally, at least, there is an animation.

The Lazy Town version is better.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 16, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> That's a song from Lazy Town, not an animation... originally, at least, there is an animation.
> 
> The Lazy Town version is better.


Its from lazy town? Woah... i thought it was from that really old pirate animation, did lazy town have any other songs like that?


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 16, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Its from lazy town? Woah... i thought it was from that really old pirate animation, did lazy town have any other songs like that?



You know the "you gotta do the cookin' by the book!" meme? That's Lazy Town to. It's the spawn of memes.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 20, 2016)

Lol, i would've never guessed XD


----------

